# See-Through Frog



## Australis (May 18, 2011)

See-Through Frog







_Photograph courtesy Eli Greenbaum_



National Geographic (Published May 17 said:


> Bursting with eggs, a pregnant frog with see-through skin is one of five "lost" amphibian species recently rediscovered in the Democratic Republic of the Congo (DRC).
> 
> First described in 1950, Hyperolius leucotaenius was recently found on the banks of the Elila River in southeastern DRC.
> 
> ...


Source: Pictures: See-Through Frog, Other "Lost" Species Found


----------



## TaraLeigh (May 18, 2011)

Woah! That's insane. I love it.


----------



## mad_at_arms (May 18, 2011)

Wow is this for real?
I can usually see through a hoax. ;D


----------



## Jazzz (May 18, 2011)

that is so awesome!! =]


----------



## lizardloco (May 18, 2011)

Wow............


----------



## PythonLegs (May 18, 2011)

No wonder my frog pregnancy test didnt make money.


----------



## Banjo (May 18, 2011)

That is really cool.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 18, 2011)

Pretty awesome frog. I want to keep one.


----------



## snakes123 (May 18, 2011)

That looks pre cool


----------



## Bez84 (May 18, 2011)

Its amazing some of the species they have found in these remote places in the last 3 years.


----------



## Australis (May 18, 2011)

If you click on the link, more info and photos on some other interesting frogs.


----------



## cement (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for that one Aus, just goes to show eh?



Plimpy said:


> I want it!! I *NEED* it!! Oh my God it's amazing!!11!!!


***??


----------



## Torah (May 18, 2011)

that is really cool !


----------



## snakeluvver (May 18, 2011)

Woah its got eyeballs in its stomache  lol thats what it looks like.


----------



## eipper (May 18, 2011)

Search for the Glass Frogs of South and central America...They have that common name for a very good reason


----------



## Smithers (May 18, 2011)

Nature is amazing hey,...Saw this fella the other day n thought how have I not heard of this before now?

View attachment 200786


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 21, 2011)

thats cool frog


----------

